# [Rom]HTC Kingdom ICS 4.0.3 Sense 3.6 (deodexed) w/Root Method



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Kingdom = Evo Design 4G / Hero S

**This is for Rooted Users Only!**
Know what your doing prior to even reading this. 
*Your responsible for your phone unless you decide to donate it to me 

Credit to: Saragon19 for deodexing and uploading over at sdxhttp://forum.sdx-developers.com/?topic=19850.0

Ice Cream Sandwich is here!!!

What's broke:
MMS is currently being fixed

Download and move to Root of SDcard 
Flash in CWM

https://hotfile.com/dl/154335420/c20779f/kingdom_unsigned_042812_091952.zip.html

Flash Superuser Zip http://goo.gl/xZEAW after flashing and before rebooting for root

Screenshots: 























Here is the home screen and app drawer using Nova Launcher https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Edit


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice, my little brother has a Design 4G & I'm sure he will be interested in this.

On another note, HTC did a great job of making ICS look absolutely horrible and ugly with Sense on this... I seriously hope you guys get some AOSP love, I would toss my phone in a river if I had to look at that every day.


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

remicks said:


> Nice, my little brother has a Design 4G & I'm sure he will be interested in this.
> 
> On another note, HTC did a great job of making ICS look absolutely horrible and ugly with Sense on this... I seriously hope you guys get some AOSP love, I would toss my phone in a river if I had to look at that every day.


Thank God for the awesome aftermarket launchers for ICS that make it look AOSP.

Rocking Nova Launcher Prime

follow me on Twitter @JoshuaWorth


----------



## rafhan (Mar 7, 2013)

hellow guys thanks for uploading files,
but link is not working


----------

